

Japan earthquake sparks tsunami scare - dendory
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20638696

======
VexXtreme
I was sitting in my office and coding when the earthquake hit. When people
realized it wasn't a small one, everyone just started rushing outside of the
building. I thought it wasn't the smartest thing to do since many buildings in
Tokyo have lots of glass windows and panels which could literally decapitate
you if they hit you... and since virtually all buildings here are built to be
earthquake proof, you'd probably be much safer hiding under a desk in your
office than going outside and exposing yourself to all the falling debris. Oh
well...

------
ojii
The tsunami warning has been lifted again, see
<http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/>

------
belorn
When measuring waves, is it from top to low, or from middle to top?

~~~
philip1209
My assumption is that the water level represents the center of an oscillating
waveform, so it is "top to low" in the sense that it goes from the top of the
wave to the "low" representing the normal water level, and it is "middle to
top" in the sense that it goes from the (middle) inflection point to the
maxima. For the former, note that oscillations may cause a lower amplitude
less than the normal water level, but it may look more shallow due to the
different diffusion of water relative to air.

------
kintamanimatt
Is a 1m wave really something to be concerned about? The ones last year were
up to 40.5m tall! In comparison this one doesn't really seem to be that
significant but I'm keen to be corrected.

~~~
po
A 1 meter wave can deliver a lot of power but it's probably not really
something that will cause much damage in a place like Japan. Keep in mind that
the geography of the land will affect the incoming wave. Some geographic
features can focus or disperse waves to be larger or smaller. The problem is
that you don't really know if it will be 1m or 10m until it is too late.

Our startup (MakeLeaps) is located in Tokyo and this one shook our building
enough that one of our support staff who was on the phone with a user asked
them if she could call back so she could crawl under the desk. :-) He was far
enough away that he couldn't feel it but he was also pretty understanding.

This was one of the first earthquakes in a while that really got my attention.
When I saw it was an M7.5 in the same area as the one from 3/11 I thought the
tsunami was going to keep getting worse.

------
dendory
Second report of a 1-meter wave hitting ground:
<https://twitter.com/japantimes/status/276976633565548546>

------
dendory
1st wave ended up being 20cm:
<https://twitter.com/japantimes/status/276975852716167169>

------
minikomi
All good here in Sangenjyaya. Pretty long one (or two?) though

~~~
martinced
Hey minikomi,

is there any site you know that tracks how the situation is at Fukushima, like
how many of the 204 (?) rods / fuel units have been moved to another nuclear
power plant?

~~~
minikomi
Hey mate I guess you could check tepco's official reports, as far as you trust
them. They are written very formally and translate quite well in google
translate if you copy & paste them over.
<http://www.tepco.co.jp/nu/index-j.html>

